# Sunset Shots with my new Canon 60D



## Mike K (May 24, 2011)




----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 24, 2011)

i think the second one would look better if you were lower, so that the horizon was more in the center of the frame. i also think the dog is kinda distracting


----------



## Mike K (May 24, 2011)

chaosrealm93 said:


> i think the second one would look better if you were lower, so that the horizon was more in the center of the frame. i also think the dog is kinda distracting



Thanks! Good call.


----------



## AnimalHunter (May 24, 2011)

i'm going to say that the colour of the sunset are awesome. My favorite is number 2. And I have to agree. Cujo kinda ruined the mood.


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2011)

not to nit-pic but the horizon isn't level in #2 as well and I agree about placing the people (subjects) a bit higher in the frame. Otherwise great shots!


----------



## Mike K (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, yeah...looks like I was drunk in #2 Good catch!  Fido wasn't even in the frame until I took the shot.

White balance was set for Cloudy which, I believe, intensified color.


----------



## TheBiles (May 24, 2011)

Where was this magnificent sunset? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## Mike K (May 24, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Where was this magnificent sunset?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier



Outer Banks North Carolina, soundside.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 24, 2011)

I like the first one, vertical reeds vs horizontal clouds


----------



## margosoriginals (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the 2nd one, but I agree about the dog. I think it may be because his tail is slightly cropped. If you had been a little bit more to the right, the dog would have been a cute shot. I love the 3rd one, very beautiful.


----------



## Mia331 (Aug 25, 2011)

I really like the first one, the second captures a great mood and setting and I like the concept of the third :mrgreen:


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 25, 2011)

What were your settings for the shots? And what did you use for lens?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

#1 nice, but would have been better if you could have gotten a bit lower and angled slightly upward so that you get the top of the grass isolated. The grass detail sort of melts into the black blob of the tree line so it loses a little impact there IMO

#2 would be the best if you had gotten lower and a little closer/wider so that the subjects were a little bigger and you didn't clip the dogs tail.

#3 I like the concept and the actual sun on the horizon. It was executed nicely, unfortunately I think you could have had a better subject as the silhouette.


----------

